# Best VPN or TV box for UK tv/catch up tv??



## Laugh.love.smile

Moving to HK in august and the one home comfort going to miss is my soaps and UK tv can anyone recommend a good VPN service or how to use Apple TV or similar to stream catch up tv, preferably want to watch through tv and not laptop or computer, was considering apple tv, get the vpn on my i pad.phone, get i player etc up on that then stream to apple tv and tv through air play, has anybody tried this? 

thanks


----------



## SXo

Hotspot Shield. You can choose your location to be either UK, US, or Australia. It's pretty good.


----------



## TheHawk

I use ExpressVPN, seems that you can use it on a few platforms.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Sxo do you think that shield would work if I bought Apple TV, got the shield app on my iPhone/I pad and streamed things like itv player, I player etc through airplay to the Apple TV box for watching on telly? I'm not sure what else to try other than those paid subscription VPN services.


----------



## Paul mgglin

*Tv for Expats*

There is only one service I have found to be reliable enough and I have tried most including vpns etc etc is HK Expat .tv 

They offer a free a trial try it out I love it and I'm sure you will.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Hi Paul thanks for your reply... I'm going to try hot spot shield as well it's to see when I get out there. Will I be able to catch up on all the catch up UK such as itv BBC etc using expat tv? Even through devices like I pads? Is there a separate one for tablets and mobiles like iv seen on some websites. 

Thanks


----------



## Paul mgglin

Hi

You can use on iPad iPhone you can have a set top box,everything is streamed live or you can watch on up to 7 day catch up,with near HD picture it beats VPN hands down.

Try it your see for yourself all my friends love it


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

When you say set top box... Do you mean the HK now tv box or PCCW is it? I wasn't going to get one of those as didn't see the point as when I looked not really any UK channels on it. I was just goin to get Apple TV. A VPN on my ipad/phone and steam to tv through Apple TV. Suppose I can still do the same through my I pay just use the x pay tv rather than VPN. Whereabouts are you based in HK?


----------



## Paul mgglin

*Hk expat tv*

Not the set-top box looks like an Apple TV box and it will enable you to view the content via your telly vision.

Google hk expat tv and you will be able to sign up for a free trial even in the Uk to test he service prior to your arrival. I guarantee you've will love.

It also has a huge array of sport live and on demand check it out.


----------



## chinachillin

Not sure about Hong Kong, but here in Hunan, Astrill works pretty well.


----------



## kimwy

Maigebox is popular with expats here.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Are you in Hong Kong though? It says your in France? Whereabouts you based if in Hk?


----------



## kimwy

Laugh.love.smile said:


> Are you in Hong Kong though? It says your in France? Whereabouts you based if in Hk?


The 'expat is in France' is because we own a house in France, and I mostly read the French forum. We live in Hong Kong, as expats from UK (although I am an NZer) and have been here for 4 years.


----------



## kimwy

another thought on the VPN, streaming. It will also depend on where you plan on living. If you live in a hgih rise, then no issue. If you live in a village house, your internet will most likely be around 6mB best, down to 3 mb. 

We live in a village in New Territories and get around 6mb, much less in evenings / weekends when everyone is on the internet. We prefer to use a type of VPN that only routes your DNS headings, not all the data. We find this gives more stable streaming, and we can watch BBC HD through iplayer okish. Channel 4 is often better. The american streaming site Hula works the best. 

As I said above, the set top box is very popular with expats. It costs around 2.7 - 3k HKD for the box + an annual subscription I think, and many think it is excellent. We haven't bothered because we don't watch a lot of TV.

whatever you do, don't get Now TV, it is awful.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile

Yes wasn't going to bother with now tv it didn't look like it had any British channels anyway when I looked on the net! Going to try the HK expat tv box and see how that Is  and see what the deal is and just take a load of DVDs with me ha! Thanks I'm going to be on outlying islands x


----------



## kimwy

This is a recent review of a couple of streaming boxes, including the one I mentioned, by someone in Hong Kong. http://thebrowngeek.wordpress.com/2014/02/24/live-tv-in-hk-a-whole-new-level/

Just check your internet connection first if you are on an island, it can be pretty low, and I believe the low end for the box to work is around 4mb.


----------

